# Inbetween grooms



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 2 cockapoos. Rosie is 1yr 5 mths and Ruby is 6 mths.
Ruby hasn't started getting any matts yet but Rosie, having a woolly coat is really hard work to keep matt free.
At first I took her to the groomers and just had a 'not to short' scissor cut but as she likes her walks and paddles she soon started getting matts again. So I had her cut quite short the next time which was more practical but as soon as it started growing again, back came the matts.
I just wondered how everyone keeps their dogs clean and matt free inbetween grooms (especially legs and toes). 
Is there a good shampoo that helps keep matts at bay or a good brush and detangle spray? I saw a coconut oil shampoo online that looked quite good.
The thing is that Rosie loves her walks and generally gets mucky legs and tummy so she needs rinsing down often and this doesn't help with the matting.
Also, I'm not sure how often to bath her.
In a nutshell how do you keep your poo clean and matt free in between major grooms?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I bath mine usually once a week because they always get " must be cleaned" dirty. I always use detangle spray. Jake has a terrible coat.he matts all the time so I keep him short. I cut him myself. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

I tried cutting Rosie's fur myself but failed miserably.
I could probably manage her body but could not do her legs and feet. Also her face was a bit of a disaster too and her mustache just stuck out to the sides lol.
She gets matts in between her toes and up her legs and I struggle trying to get them out. Rosie knows how soft I am with her and lets me know she has had enough by putting her paws on my shoulders for a hug and I don't have the heart to force her to carry on.
Now I have 2 poos I really wish I could groom them myself though it would be less expensive.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you brush out every day? I know this doesn't prevent the matts but it does reduce them and prevents them getting worse. Anytime the coat gets wet, it's best not to towel dry - squeeze as much water out then brush out and blow dry, helps to prevent the matts too. I brush both girls every day, though they don't have the worst coats for matts but the odd one does appear even with daily brush outs, so I will continue with the nighttime routine - I hate to think what would happen if I didn't. Lola was cut very short and I didn't have to brush her out every day but now her coat is coming back in, I have started again.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I use a metal toothed comb and a slicker. I find this works best. You have to force them to let you do the comb out. It is really best for all of you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I bath mine usually once a week because they always get " must be cleaned" dirty. I always use detangle spray. Jake has a terrible coat.he matts all the time so I keep him short. I cut him myself.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Did you get to try the shampoo? I know it's easier to comb/brush them since I changed shampoos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

When yoi bath your dog always try and blow dry and brush the coat. owners often think they are doing well bathing their dogs inbetween grooms but the trooth is the combination of rubbing the coat with a towle then air drying means that the coat mats up and pelts realy fast. 

Squeesing the coat with the towle insted of rubbing and blowdruing the coat reduses this as you are redusing the friction on the coat and the blow drying helps get rid of dead haor and stratens the coat gibing both the hair and skin breething space. 

a good slicker brush and comb are improtant. the sliker need to have the rigbt stiffnes of pins. to soft and it slides ober the matt to stiff and you end up hurting the dog. 

other than that its about finding a length that you find manegable for the length of time between grooms. and keeping regular appoimtments every 6-8weeks.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I use a metal toothed comb and a slicker. I find this works best. You have to force them to let you do the comb out. It is really best for all of you.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I use the same thing plus detangling spray on her ears.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Did you get to try the shampoo? I know it's easier to comb/brush them since I changed shampoos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


We just finished the one we have so it will be next weekend. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Groomers, which you can buy at Pets at home do a good de tangling spray and a towel like a shami leather that soaks up the water from the coat, just press or squeeze it against the coat x

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/aquasorb-dog-towel-by-groomers-36529

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/groo...cm_re=barilliance-_-up sell-_-product details


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Groomers, which you can buy at Pets at home do a good de tangling spray and a towel like a shami leather that soaks up the water from the coat, just press or squeeze it against the coat x
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/aquasorb-dog-towel-by-groomers-36529
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/groo...cm_re=barilliance-_-up sell-_-product details


You can get the shampoo in the same range as well, if not from pets at home then Groomers online but you do have to pay postage so better if buying a few items. I use a slicker and comb but also run a matt splitter down his legs when I know there are a few knots, alternating the splitter with the brush, finally using a comb to check all the knots are out. It helps if you can put them on a table or worktop, they generally behave better, you may have to toughen up and say no and continue grooming when she does the cuddle trick! otherwise you will have to keep her coat shorter. Good luck.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> You can get the shampoo in the same range as well, if not from pets at home then Groomers online but you do have to pay postage so better if buying a few items. I use a slicker and comb but also run a matt splitter down his legs when I know there are a few knots, alternating the splitter with the brush, finally using a comb to check all the knots are out. It helps if you can put them on a table or worktop, they generally behave better, you may have to toughen up and say no and continue grooming when she does the cuddle trick! otherwise you will have to keep her coat shorter. Good luck.


Dawn if you can, can we see the splitter you use. I have been through two, both rubbish. I'm nit sure what to get. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

I use a metal comb and a slicker but the slicker is far to big to do legs and little areas. I have read on here about les pooches brushes, are they any good and which colour do you use?
I also have a mikki matt splitter. 
I will try and not rub with the towel now though. Just takes ages to blow dry Rosies fur though it is so thick. Wish I had a dog blaster!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A blaster is a ver good dog investment


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Dawn if you can, can we see the splitter you use. I have been through two, both rubbish. I'm nit sure what to get.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


http://www.groomers-online.com/shopimages/products/extras/Mikki-Matt-Splitter.jpg
hope this link works, just one of these, they are pretty cheap so have bought a few but still using first one, I find it good to run over the lower part of his back just above his tail too as I find he gets quite knotty there.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have mine groomed every 10 weeks. Mine love ponds, streams and muddy puddles which they go in every day. I have a jet attachment on my hose by the back door for when they are filthy and dry them off with a hair dryer. I use an aquasorb towel when they are just wet or a bit muddy. I use a detangling spray all over and a slicker brush when I groom them, ideally every other day. It keeps me busy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> http://www.groomers-online.com/shopimages/products/extras/Mikki-Matt-Splitter.jpg
> hope this link works, just one of these, they are pretty cheap so have bought a few but still using first one, I find it good to run over the lower part of his back just above his tail too as I find he gets quite knotty there.


Mine look nothing like this and mine both stink.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

